#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

-  -   -   -  				   				   ȿ



				 ی    ی   ی  ی   				      ی   ی  ǡ    				     ی     ی  				  .     ی   ی  				             				   				 ی      ی یی   .
           ی ی  				           				     ی    ی    				  .
 ی  ی           ی  				        ی     				  				 				Free  				 				water  				      ی        				ی    ی   .  ی    				ی ی      ی ی   				      یʡ   ی    				       ی     				ی  .
				  ی ی       				  یی      .

    :
  
.     ی  				 : 
				     ی  ی     ی  				   ی  Ȫ  ی  ی  				       ی   ی   				 ی ʪ (    				 				skin  				 				temperature)  Ѫ     				   ی   ی  				        ی.

.   یی   				 				HCL     				:
    یی   ی   				ی ی     ی ی ی   ی  				    .

. ی  ʪ  :
				      ی  ی  ʪ    				ی   ی    (٨)     				  .

. ی  :
				 ی  ی        				 .

  
				   ی      ی:
.     				 				Free  				 				Water  				ی ی    ی ی        				ی   Ӫ      
   ی  .

				.      				 				Emulsified  				 				water  				ی ی            				    ی     
    Ӫ.     				Emulsification   				 				Emulsions
     				 				Emulsification:  				  ی  ی  ֪   ی Ϫ    				  ی   ی   ی  				ی  ی ی یی       				 ی  ی   ی  ی  				 ی  ی Ϫ        				  ی   ی    . 				
				  ی      ی Ϫ   				 ی    ی     				یی   				 				Parrafins  				 یی   				 				Asphaltens  				  ی       ی   				 				Resinous  				 				substances  				            				  ی  ی  ی      				ی  ی ی    ی    				   				 				Choke  				 				valves  				. 

ی        :
١. ی         				.
				٢.        .
				٣.      .
				٤.  ی      				 				Waxy  				 				components  				.  
 				        ی    				.  ی   				 ی:
				 ١.   ی  .
				 ٢.  ی .
				 ٣.    				 				Viscosity
				 ٤.     				 				Interfacial  				 				Tension
				 ٥.   .

     				   ی  ê        				    . ی   				 ی ی    
     ی     .
 				     				 ی       ی      				 Ѫ    . 				   ی   
       ی  				     ی  				            				 ی 
    ی  				 .

    				    ی  				   ی       				      ی       				 				Coalescence 				   .  

   				          				  ی   				 یی  یӪ    				       
   ی  ی   				ی  ی  .
				     ی      				   ی  Ԫ   				  Ϫ         ی  				    .
				  ی    ﴿    ﴾  				 ﴿   ﴾  ی 				      ﴿   ی   				﴾. 				    ی  :     ی  ی  				     
				     				 : ی    ی ی ی  				   ی.
*ی ی  				     Stock's Law  				             				:* 
  
  				  :                				ft/sec  				   : V
				 : K
  				micron  				  ی : D
				  ی   : (dw-do)
				ی  : G
 cp  				 : μ



     				 				Emulsifiers  
				     ی ی      				ی         				       ی    Ӫ  				 ی  Ӫ  ی  				ی             				ی      ی 				   ی   ی ی     				֪ ی       				        . 
				   ݪ   ی   				Active  				Surfactant 				 ی    ی ی   				ی  ی ی     ی     				یی Ȫ    ی   				  ی           				ی:
				١. یی        ی     				ی        				ی  ی یӪ .
				٢.       ی  ڪ    				 ֪  ی  Ѫ.
				٣.    ی   ی  Ӫ ی  				  ی  ߪی  				        
     ی   				  ی    				  .   				   ی   ی       : ی     				Resins 				  ی   				Organic  				Acids 				 				 ی   ی  ی  				﴿  				ییی ی  ی  ی - ی﴾   				     ی ی    				    .
				  ی     				Emulsifying  				Agent 				 ی   ی       				 				           				 ی      				.
				  ( )  ی ی ی   				ی   Ӫ    ی 				          ی   				 ی   . 				            				   ی  .      ی ی  ی   :
				 ١. ی  ی ی ی ی.
				 ٢.   ی   Ϫ  .
				 ٣.      				emulsifying  				agent.

				       ʿ    				    				          ی  				ی         				choke  				valve 				      ʪی   ی  ی   				 ی   				 .
    				 				deemulsifier
 				     ی  ی     				TretoliteTM,  ViscoTM,  BreaxitTM 				    				 یی   یی ی  				High  				Molecular  				weight  				polymers 				   				ی   ی        				  ی     
				  ی  ی    .

				    ی      .    ی       				        ی   ی   				    Ȫ   				ی          ی  				      ی     ی   				 . 
				      ی    				 ی      				ی  .  ی     ی   				    ی  ی  				 .
				  ی ی ی   ی  				   ی       				interface 				   				.  ی ی        				 یʪ        				    ی   . 				  ی ی  ی  یی ی    				    ی ی   				ی  یɡ  ی    ی  				ی       
				 ی    				 ی        				slow-acting  				compound   				   				ی      ییی (ی ی   				      ߪ  ی    				(Desalter   				dehydrator) 				        ی  
  				quick  				acting 				  ی           				ی  ی   ییی  				              				   ی  ییی 				ی  .

				    ی  ی ی    				   				deemulsifier  				dose 				 ی              ی     				      				یی   ی         				 ی         				  ی           				. 				ی ی  ییی     				یی .
				 ی ییی  				یی   ی ی   ییی  				          یی    ی   				یی    یControl  				valves   				   ی      				     ی    				inlet  				diverter 				    ی    ییی یی   				ی    یی (  				ی ) ی ی      ی  				ی       				ی        ی  ی  				ی .       				    ی   ی    				  ی  .

        :
				 ١.      				choke  				valve 				  ی ی        				   				 .
 ٢.   ی     				Level  				control 				          				.
 ٣. ی       ٦٠-٧٥       				Dehydrator 				.

       				 :
				 1.     یی   				Cationic.
				 ٢.    یی   				Ionic 				.
				 ٣.   ی ی   				Nonionic 				.
				 ی ی      ی ییی  				     ی 				 ی        ی یی ی      				ی      ی ییی یی  				  ی  ی     				  ی  ی  ی ی   				 ی ی .
				        ی   				Plunger  				Pump 				      				   ی  .

				      : 
				١.  :  ی ی  ی     				  ی  ی  				  .
				٢.  : ی         				     ی. 				  ی  ی    
    ی  				ی  ی  ی   				electrostatic  				field 				ی     				Water  				Washing.
				٣.   ی   ی   ی  				     ی  				 .

				ی     ی   ی    				     ()  				  .
				ی ی      ییی ( )  				ی ی (ی)    				    ی  ی ߪی ی   				   یȪ. ی   ی 				ߪی     Ϫǡ   ی   				        				    ی    ی    				       ی      ی Ӫ  				ی    ی **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 				ی    				     ی   ی Ϫ  یی ی   				     ی      				  (١٠- 				٣٠) ی  ی ی ی      				ی.  
       :
    :*
				 ی  ی  ی     ی   				ی           				       ی     				   .  ی   ی  ی   				  ی  ی  ی   ی ی  				ی   ֪     Ӫ    				     ی      				         ی  				ی ی  ی یѪ    .

				  ی یی      ی  				 Ȫ     ی      				ی    ی      ی    				ی  *   				API**  				 35**   				100 F**   				150  				F*  				      1%        				         *   				Fuel  				Gas*  				   ی  ی    ی  				.
				        êی ی  				ی ی  ی .    یی    				ی    ی   ی     				ی  ی .      ی  				ی.     یی ی  ی  				   ی  ی .      				ی       یی      				 .

*    :*
				   ی ی     ی  				*  				Desalter*  				ی       *   				Bubble 				point*  				  . 

*    				:*
				 ی ی  ییی ی  ی     				    ی  Ӫ     ی  				            				ی ی ی.

*    				:*
				        ی    				   ی     ی    				  ی     (   				     ی )   ی  				       ی      				ی   ی   ی  ی    				ی     .*
*   				        ی  ی   				     Ѫ  ی    				Ѫ         ی     				    ی   ی ی ی  				.*
    				:*
				 ی       ی   				        ی   				ߪ  ی. ی        				ߪی ی ی ی  ̪ ߪ     				ی           				ی     ی ی*   				Bushing*  				.*
  				      ɿ
*   				ߪ    *   				Transformer**   				Dehydrator*  				  ی*   				Desalter*  				ی      ی*   				Carbonsteel*  				    ی.   /  				 ی    ی   ߪی   				          				 ی       ی Ӫ   				ی      ی ی یު ی  				(   )   ߪ  ی ی*    				High  				Voltage  				electric  				field*  				.
				 ی   ی  () ی      				() ی ی  ی   ی    				   ֪  Ǫ ییی  ی:
 -   ی   ی   Ӫ    ߪ  				        ֪   				یӪ
    ڪ.
 -        ߪ     				 ی ʪ     ی  ی   				ڪ.
 -   ߪ ی       ی   				 ی ی ی  ی   ی   				 
     ٠*
   				 				Wash 				 				 				Water 				 				 				Ratio
*    				        ی     				ی   ی      ی   				 ی ی        ی  				              				   ی  ی  ی      				*   				globe  				valve*  				   ی         ی  				 ی    .*
*  ی  				ی ی      ی (ی  ).  				     .
				 ی ی       ی  ی  				ی یی ی (*Excessive  				Current*)  				* Short  				circuit  *ی  				 ی  ی       ی   				*   				carryover**   				Desalter*  				  ی  ی   *  Oil-residence  				time*
				 .*
    				 				Mixing  				 				Valve*  				:
**      				  .  *   				setpoint*  				    ی  ی ی (5-15)*   				psigSee More:

----------


## Esam

Coalescence -        -    Retention Time
** 
*           .         ѡ         .                                       :*

* :*
*Do =   .
D=   .*
ɸ*  =  *  volume fraction*  .
Ks =      .
 j =         3            3       4      :*

**  **   d0*           :*

*        :*
*      1.     *   residence time**   19%** * j***   4*      .*
*2*.*                       .         
*  oil/water interface*           .*
* 
 :*
**   (100-160)* .   *   300*               (     )   .                       *    API*  .*
*             (        ).    (  )           .                 .                  *   carry over with oil outlet*.* *                        .
                 .*
**   Free water**   K.O.Drum*  .          *   10%*            :*

 :
where q = heat input, Btu/hr
Q0 = oil flow rate, BOPD
AT = increase in temperature, F
S.G.0 = specific gravity of oil relative to water
**   Retention Time*:*


where t,. = retention time, min
Qo = oil flow, bopd
h = height of the coalescing section, in.
F = short-circuiting factor (1.0 for d < 48 inches, and greater than 1.0 for d > 48 inches)
**   Transformer**   Dehydrator**   Desalter**   Carbonsteel*     .    /           .                          .       (   )      *   High Voltage electric field*.
                              :
                        .
                       .
                         .* 
  				   ȿ

				 ی    ی   ی  ی   				      ی   ی  ǡ    				     ی     ی  				  .     ی   ی  				             				   				 ی      ی یی   .
           ی ی  				           				     ی    ی    				  .
 ی  ی           ی  				        ی     				  				 				Free  				 				water  				      ی        				ی    ی   .  ی    				ی ی      ی ی   				      یʡ   ی    				       ی     				ی  .
				  ی ی       				  یی      .

    :
  
.     ی  				 : 
				     ی  ی     ی  				   ی  Ȫ  ی  ی  				       ی   ی   				 ی ʪ (    				 				skin  				 				temperature)  Ѫ     				   ی   ی  				        ی.

.   یی   				 				HCL     				:
    یی   ی   				ی ی     ی ی ی   ی  				    .

. ی  ʪ  :
				      ی  ی  ʪ    				ی   ی    (٨)     				  .

. ی  :
				 ی  ی        				 .

  
				   ی      ی:
.     				 				Free  				 				Water  				ی ی    ی ی        				ی   Ӫ      
   ی  .

				.      				 				Emulsified  				 				water  				ی ی            				    ی     
    Ӫ.     				Emulsification   				 				Emulsions
     				 				Emulsification:  				  ی  ی  ֪   ی Ϫ    				  ی   ی   ی  				ی  ی ی یی       				 ی  ی   ی  ی  				 ی  ی Ϫ        				  ی   ی    . 				
				  ی      ی Ϫ   				 ی    ی     				یی   				 				Parrafins  				 یی   				 				Asphaltens  				  ی       ی   				 				Resinous  				 				substances  				            				  ی  ی  ی      				ی  ی ی    ی    				   				 				Choke  				 				valves  				. 

ی        :
١. ی         				.
				٢.        .
				٣.      .
				٤.  ی      				 				Waxy  				 				components  				.  
 				        ی    				.  ی   				 ی:
				 ١.   ی  .
				 ٢.  ی .
				 ٣.    				 				Viscosity
				 ٤.     				 				Interfacial  				 				Tension
				 ٥.   .

     				   ی  ê        				    . ی   				 ی ی    
     ی     .
 				     				 ی       ی      				 Ѫ    . 				   ی   
       ی  				     ی  				            				 ی 
    ی  				 .

    				    ی  				   ی       				      ی       				 				Coalescence 				   .  

   				          				  ی   				 یی  یӪ    				       
   ی  ی   				ی  ی  .
				     ی      				   ی  Ԫ   				  Ϫ         ی  				    .
				  ی    ﴿    ﴾  				 ﴿   ﴾  ی 				      ﴿   ی   				﴾. 				    ی  :     ی  ی  				     
				     				 : ی    ی ی ی  				   ی.
*ی ی  				     Stock's Law  				             				:* 
 
 				  :               				ft/sec  				   : V
				 : K
  				micron  				  ی : D
				  ی   : (dw-do)
				ی  : G
 cp  				 : μ



     				 				Emulsifiers  
				     ی ی      				ی         				       ی    Ӫ  				 ی  Ӫ  ی  				ی             				ی      ی 				   ی   ی ی     				֪ ی       				        . 
				   ݪ   ی   				Active  				Surfactant 				 ی    ی ی   				ی  ی ی     ی     				یی Ȫ    ی   				  ی           				ی:
				١. یی        ی     				ی        				ی  ی یӪ .
				٢.       ی  ڪ    				 ֪  ی  Ѫ.
				٣.    ی   ی  Ӫ ی  				  ی  ߪی  				        
     ی   				  ی    				  .  				   ی   ی       : ی     				Resins 				  ی   				Organic  				Acids 				 				 ی   ی  ی  				﴿  				ییی ی  ی  ی - ی﴾   				     ی ی    				    .
				  ی     				Emulsifying  				Agent 				 ی   ی       				 				           				 ی      				.
				  ( )  ی ی ی   				ی   Ӫ    ی 				          ی   				 ی   . 				            				   ی  .     ی ی  ی   :
				 ١. ی  ی ی ی ی.
				 ٢.   ی   Ϫ  .
				 ٣.      				emulsifying  				agent.

				       ʿ    				    				          ی  				ی         				choke  				valve 				      ʪی   ی  ی   				 ی   				 .
    				 				deemulsifier
 				     ی  ی     				TretoliteTM,  ViscoTM,  BreaxitTM 				    				 یی   یی ی  				High  				Molecular  				weight  				polymers 				   				ی   ی        				  ی     
				  ی  ی    .

				    ی      .    ی       				        ی   ی   				    Ȫ   				ی          ی  				      ی     ی   				 . 
				      ی    				 ی      				ی  .  ی     ی   				    ی  ی  				 .
				  ی ی ی   ی  				   ی       				interface 				   				.  ی ی        				 یʪ        				    ی   . 				  ی ی  ی  یی ی    				    ی ی   				ی  یɡ  ی    ی  				ی       
				 ی    				 ی        				slow-acting  				compound   				   				ی      ییی (ی ی   				      ߪ  ی    				(Desalter   				dehydrator) 				        ی  
  				quick  				acting 				  ی           				ی  ی   ییی  				              				   ی  ییی 				ی  .

				    ی  ی ی    				   				deemulsifier  				dose 				 ی              ی     				      				یی   ی         				 ی         				  ی           				. 				ی ی  ییی     				یی .
				 ی ییی  				یی   ی ی   ییی  				          یی    ی   				یی    یControl  				valves   				   ی      				     ی    				inlet  				diverter 				    ی    ییی یی   				ی    یی (  				ی ) ی ی      ی  				ی       				ی        ی  ی  				ی .       				    ی   ی    				  ی  .

        :
				 ١.      				choke  				valve 				  ی ی        				   				 .
 ٢.   ی     				Level  				control 				          				.
 ٣. ی       ٦٠-٧٥       				Dehydrator 				.

       				 :
				 1.     یی   				Cationic.
				 ٢.    یی   				Ionic 				.
				 ٣.   ی ی   				Nonionic 				.
				 ی ی      ی ییی  				     ی 				 ی        ی یی ی      				ی      ی ییی یی  				  ی  ی     				  ی  ی  ی ی   				 ی ی .
				        ی   				Plunger  				Pump 				      				   ی  .

				      : 
				١.  :  ی ی  ی     				  ی  ی  				  .
				٢.  : ی         				     ی. 				  ی  ی    
    ی  				ی  ی  ی   				electrostatic  				field 				ی     				Water  				Washing.
				٣.   ی   ی   ی  				     ی  				 .

				ی     ی   ی    				     ()  				  .
				ی ی      ییی ( )  				ی ی (ی)    				    ی  ی ߪی ی   				   یȪ. ی   ی 				ߪی     Ϫǡ   ی   				        				    ی    ی    				       ی      ی Ӫ  				ی    ی **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 				ی    				     ی   ی Ϫ  یی ی   				     ی      				  (١٠- 				٣٠) ی  ی ی ی      				ی.  
        :
    :*
				 ی  ی  ی     ی   				ی           				       ی     				   .  ی   ی  ی   				  ی  ی  ی   ی ی  				ی   ֪     Ӫ    				     ی      				         ی  				ی ی  ی یѪ    .

				  ی یی      ی  				 Ȫ     ی      				ی    ی      ی    				ی  *   				API**  				 35**   				100 F**   				150  				F*  				      1%        				         *   				Fuel  				Gas*  				   ی  ی    ی  				.
				        êی ی  				ی ی  ی .    یی    				ی    ی   ی     				ی  ی .      ی  				ی.     یی ی  ی  				   ی  ی .      				ی       یی      				 .

*    :*
				   ی ی     ی  				*  				Desalter*  				ی       *   				Bubble 				point*  				  . 

*    				:*
				 ی ی  ییی ی  ی     				    ی  Ӫ     ی  				            				ی ی ی.

*    				:*
				        ی    				   ی     ی    				  ی     (   				     ی )   ی  				       ی      				ی   ی   ی  ی    				ی     .*
*   				        ی  ی   				     Ѫ  ی    				Ѫ         ی     				    ی   ی ی ی  				.*
    				:*
				 ی       ی   				        ی   				ߪ  ی. ی        				ߪی ی ی ی  ̪ ߪ     				ی           				ی     ی ی*   				Bushing*  				.*
  				      ɿ
*   				ߪ    *   				Transformer**   				Dehydrator*  				  ی*   				Desalter*  				ی      ی*   				Carbonsteel*  				    ی.   /  				 ی    ی   ߪی   				          				 ی       ی Ӫ   				ی      ی ی یު ی  				(   )   ߪ  ی ی*    				High  				Voltage  				electric  				field*  				.
				 ی   ی  () ی      				() ی ی  ی   ی    				   ֪  Ǫ ییی  ی:
 -   ی   ی   Ӫ    ߪ  				        ֪   				یӪ
    ڪ.
 -        ߪ     				 ی ʪ     ی  ی   				ڪ.
 -   ߪ ی       ی   				 ی ی ی  ی   ی   				 
     ٠*
   				 				Wash 				 				 				Water 				 				 				Ratio
*    				        ی     				ی   ی      ی   				 ی ی        ی  				              				   ی  ی  ی      				*   				globe  				valve*  				   ی         ی  				 ی    .*
*  ی  				ی ی      ی (ی  ).  				     .
				 ی ی       ی  ی  				ی یی ی (*Excessive  				Current*)  				* Short  				circuit  *ی  				 ی  ی       ی   				*   				carryover**   				Desalter*  				  ی  ی   *  Oil-residence  				time*
				 .*
     				 				Mixing  				 				Valve*  				:
**      				  .  *   				setpoint*  				    ی  ی ی (5-15)*   				psig

----------


## Esam

[h= **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  				**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
				        :
 1.    				 				Heating.
 2.     				 				Chemical  				 				Treatment.
 3.     				 				Electrical  				 				Treatment.]2[/h] 				  				        :      				 				Heater   				 				Direct  				 				Heater   				 				Indirect  				 				Heater   				 				coil   				 				hot  				 				flue  				 				gases  				.          ( )  				            				        ( ). 
  				 				Free  				 				water   				 				(1-2)  				 				%  .
  				 				Wash   				 				Water    				 				Pump   				 				Suction    				 				Pump   				 				Discharge 				         				           				         				        				             				  .
   				 				Electric 				 				 				Transformer   				 				Dehydrator   				 				Desalter   				Produced  				Water  				Treatment.
   				 				Dehydrator   				Desalter  				   :
				  -   -   .
				            				           				             				.
				            				    . 

  :

[table]
[TR]
 						[TD="width: 206, align: center"] 						 [/TD]
 						[TD="width: 372, align: center"] 						 [/TD]
 						[TD="align: center"] 						 [/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 206, align: center"] 						 [/TD]
 						[TD="width: 372, align: center"] 						  						 -  						        						
High salt content in the inlet crude[/TD]
 						[TD="align: right"] 						 [/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 372, align: center"] 						  wash water[/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 372, align: center"] 						  [/TD]
 						[TD="align: right"] 						  [/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 372, align: center"] 						  [/TD]
 						[TD="align: right"] 						  [/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 206, align: center"] 						 [/TD]
 						[TD="width: 372"] 						    						   .[/TD]
 						[TD="align: right"] 						  [/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 372"] 						  [/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 372"] 						  Interface [/TD]
 						[TD="align: right"] 						  [/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 372"] 						  Desalter [/TD]
 						[TD="align: right"] 						 						 [/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 206, align: center"] 						 [/TD]
 						[TD="width: 372"] 						  Interface [/TD]
 						[TD="align: right"] 						  [/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 372"] 						  [/TD]
 						[TD="align: right"] 						 						 						     						-   
						    -    						
[/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 372"] 						  [/TD]
 						[TD="align: right"] 						  [/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 372"] 						  [/TD]
 						[TD="align: right"] 						  [/TD]
 					[/TR]
[/table]
   Wash  				Water  				API  				 					 						[table]
[TR]
 							[TD="width: 172"] 							  							 							Minimum Water Ratio (Vol%)[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 146"] 							  							 							Desalting Temp. (C)[/TD]
 							[TD] 							  							 							Crude Gravity API[/TD]
 						[/TR]
 						[TR]
 							[TD="width: 172, align: center"] 							 							2 - 4[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 146, align: center"] 							 							110[/TD]
 							[TD="align: center"] 							 							> 40[/TD]
 						[/TR]
 						[TR]
 							[TD="width: 172, align: center"] 							 							4 - 8[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 146, align: center"] 							 							110[/TD]
 							[TD="align: center"] 							 							30 - 40[/TD]
 						[/TR]
 						[TR]
 							[TD="width: 172, align: center"] 							 							4 - 7[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 146, align: center"] 							 							120[/TD]
 						[/TR]
 						[TR]
 							[TD="width: 172, align: center"] 							 							8 - 10[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 146, align: center"] 							 							130[/TD]
 							[TD="align: center"] 							 							> 30[/TD]
 						[/TR]
 						[TR]
 							[TD="width: 172, align: center"] 							 							> 10[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 146, align: center"] 							 							140[/TD]
[/TR]
[/table]

----------

